# Julie is home



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for all the good information you share here. I've been reading everything for the last 6 months. What I learned from all of you has made it so easy to add Julie to our family. She is 9 weeks old and has been with us since December 28th. She has a wonderful temperament - outgoing, playful and snuggly. She has slept thru the night since day 2, in a crate by our bed, close enough for me to slip a finger in if she whimpers. The UGODOG hasn't attracted her, but she is quickly becoming reliable going on the pads. She's getting the hang of walking on her leash and loves clicker training. I'm so grateful to all of you. Without the forum, I wouldn't have had a clue what to do or what to expect. I was ready for anything and so far, have had a wonderful time bonding with my little girl.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome puppy-love and Julie. Glad the forum has helped you and as everyone will ask, where are the pictures? We'd love to see your furbaby.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a wonderful start for Julie and you. Sounds like you're doing everything right. Let's see some photos of you pretty little girl.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Here she is <3


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome and congratulations. Good for you for doing your homework BEFORE getting your pup. :whoo:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the pic. She's really very sweet looking and very cute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to your new family member. So good to hear that things are going well for you. She is darling!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Ahh...how cute is she!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

congratulations and welcome!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!! what a sweetie! Looking forward to watching her grow! She reminds me a bit a Whimsy when she was little.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, she's adorable. Enjoy every moment. Puppyhood goes by way too fast.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is a doll. Is her coat off white? Or is it cream?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Julie is adorable. She looks smart!
Hope you have lots of fun with her!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! Julie is pretty smart and eager to learn, which is really fun for me. She's fawn parti, not truly white but a hint softer.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

What a sweetie! Enjoy every minute!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Aww she's so adorable!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

welcome and she's darling


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! And enjoy!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Oh man, I have to stop looking at this puppy section. Pictures of puppies as cute as Julie are making me want to get another one.  I'll bet you are totally in love with her already. Have fun!
-- Eileen


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

She's a cutie-patootey!! Enjoy the ride!!!!


----------

